# المنتديات العامة > أخبار المجتمع >  >  أخبار اليوم الاثنين   17 / 2 / 1431 هـ

## شمعه تحترق

صباح الخير 

حالة الطقس لليوم  ..


 بمشيئة الله تعالى حالة الطقس المتوقعة ليوم الاثنين 17\2\1431  الموافق 01/02/2010

تظهر تشكيلات من السحب المنخفضة والمتوسطة على  مناطق شمال وشرق ووسط المملكة ولا يستبعد هطول امطار منها على اجزاء من شمال ووسط  المملكة تشمل منطقة الجوف وحائل والقصيم ومنطقة حفر الباطن يصحب ذلك نشاط في الرياح  السطحية خاصة على مناطق شمال شرق المملكة وانخفاض ملموس في درجات الحرارة على شمال  غرب المملكة وتتكون السحب الركامية في فترة مابعد الظهيرة على مرتفعات عسير وجازان  .


البحر الأحمر :


 الرياح السطحية: جنوبية إلى جنوبية غربية بسرعة 18 – 38  كم/ساعة تصل سرعتها إلى 45 كم/ساعة على الجزئين الجنوبي والشمالي . 
ارتفاع الموج: من متر إلى متر ونصف تصل إلى مترين ونصف  على الجزئين الجنوبي والشمالي . 
حالـة البحر: خفيف إلى متوسط الموج ، مائج احياناً .

الخليج العربي :

الرياح السطحية: جنوبية شرقية إلى جنوبية بسرعة 15- 38  كم/ساعة .
 ارتفاع الموج: من نصف متر إلى متر ونصف .  
حالـة البحر: خفيف إلى متوسط الموج .

طقس القطيف لهذه الساعه 6 و 59 دقيقه صباحا ً:

درجة الحراره  /  15 مئويه

نسبة الرطوبه /  87 %

سرعة الرياح / 2 كم / ساعه

الرؤيه / 16 كم

----------


## شمعه تحترق

سعودية تفوز بجائزة آل ثاني للتصوير



الصورة الفائزة 



أحرزت المصورة السعودية زهراء القطري الجائزة الأولى في مسابقة آل  ثاني للتصوير الضوئي لعام 2009 لفرع الشرق الأوسط عن صورتها (القلوب المكسورة). كما  أسفرت المسابقة عن نتائج مشرفة للمصورين السعوديين حيث فاز كل من : جاسم الجاسم،  يزيد الضويحي, محمد العمران. وعلى نطاق الجمعيات فازت جمعية التصوير الضوئي  بالأحساء. وعلى نطاق الجمعيات الضوئية فازت جماعة التصوير الضوئي في القطيف.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

طالبة تبتكر جهازا لسحب غاز ثاني أكسيد الكربون



محتويات الجهاز من الداخل 



ابتكرت طالبة تدرس بالصف الثالث الثانوي جهازا لسحب غاز ثاني  أكسيد الكربون 2 co المتصاعد من المصانع التي تقوم على نفس فكرة مادة اليخضور  الموجودة في النبات وكيفية عملها. وقالت الطالبة مريم العقيلي التي حصلت على المركز  الأول على مستوى الشرقية في مسابقة مواهب وإبداعات : إن الجهاز يحتوي على فلاتر  يخضورية تحتوي على مادة اليخضور الصناعِية تقوم بامتصاص غاز co2 المتصاعد من  المصانع فتعمل على تَرشيح الكربون وإطلاق الأوكسجين النقي للهواء الخارجي تماما.  كما تستفيد النباتات من هذهِ المادة في تثبيت غاز co2 وإطلاقها في المقابل غاز  الأوكسجين النقي, وأضافت أننا بذلك نكون قد قضينا على مشكلة التلوث بغاز co2  وسنلاحظ تحسّن الأحوال الجوية لعدم وجود طبقة تمنع انتشار الحرارة المنبعثة من  الأرض، وستقل تدريجيا نسبة المصابين بسرطان الجلد ومرض الربو, وسيكون باستطاعتنا  المحافظة على طبقة الأوزون والعَيْش في بيئة خالية من التلوث.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

بيع دجاجة بألف ريال في القطيف


بيعت دجاجة من فصيلة "التايقر" مساء أمس الاول بـ «1000» ريال  خلال مزاد علني شاركت فيه 500 دجاجة بالقطيف، وقال المشرف على المزاد صلاح الزاير:  ان الدجاجة التي بيعت عمرها 6 أشهر وتتميز بفصيلة جديدة ومرغوبة وتمتاز بوقفة جميلة  وهي من انتاج عملية التهجين بين الفصائل وعربية الفصيلة . في حين قال مهدي هزيم :  انه اشترى الدجاجة لانها من فصيلة نادرة وسوف يقوم على عملية الانتاج من تلك  الفصيلة وقدر سعرها خلال الفترة المقبلة بـ «5000» ريال.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

تصدع شوارعه المفاجأة تقلق القاطنين

مخطط " 1139" بصفوى بلا خدمات وبلديتا صفوى والقطيف تتنصلان 






استهجن ملاك الأراضي الواقعة بمخطط 1139 شمال حي الصولية والمجاور  لمخطط المرهون شرق صفوى تنصل بلديتي صفوى والقطيف من تقديم الخدمات للقاطنين  بالمخطط بعد قيامهم بشراء قطع أراض ضمن المخطط وبموافقة من بلدية صفوى ومتابعة  بلدية القطيف - حسب ملاك الأراضي - الذين قاموا بمراجعة البلدية ومطالبتها بتقديم  الخدمات للقاطنين بالمخطط وعدم الاستجابة لهم من المسؤولين بالبلدية لافتين الى  تصدع طرق المخطط وانهيار أجزاء منها وتخوفهم من انعكاسات ذلك على منازلهم .
ولفت  حسن محمد آل قريش الذي يملك قطعة أرض في المخطط : اشترينا قطع الأراضي بسعر 650  ريالا للمتر قبل عامين وكان السعر مشروطا بتوفير جميع الخدمات وفوجئنا بان المخطط  لا تتوفر فيه خدمات البنية التحتية مؤكدا أن ترخيص الأراضي بعد شرائها كان من قبل  البلدية والمخطط مصنف مستوى ثان أي أن الخدمات يجب ان تكون متوفرة من اسفلت وصرف  وإنارة .
ولفت الى قيامه بمراجعة بلديتي صفوى والقطيف عدة مرات دون جدوى  .
واشار علي عيسى السالم الى قيامه ببناء منزله بقطعة الأرض التي تقع ضمن المخطط  منوها الى الصعوبات التي يواجهها ومنها رداءة الشوارع بالمخطط ووقوع عدة انهيارات  على أجزائها منوها الى ان عرض الشارع المجاور لمنزله مساحته حسب المخطط 15 مترا  وعلى أرض الواقع لا يتعدى 5 أمتار.
وطالب محمد موسى نور الدين الجهات المعنية  بالبلدية بتوفير الخدمات في الحي منوها الى إفتقار شوارعه للإنارة وغيرها من  الخدمات الأساسية .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

7 ملايين ريال مساعدات لـ 910 أسر بالقطيف اليوم


يباشر مكتب الضمان الاجتماعي في محافظة القطيف اليوم بصرف 910  شيكات مساعدات كدعم تكميلي لأصحاب الدخول المحدودة وأرباب الأسر المستحقة قيمتها 6  ملايين و847ألفا و750ريالا لمساعدة الأسر وتحسين دخولها ومستواها المعيشي. وأوضح  مدير المكتب سعيد القحطاني أن المساعدات تشمل 910 أسر محتاجة بالمحافظة لافتا الى  أن المكتب أجرى دراسة لأوضاع المواطنين المتقدمين للضمان كشفت انطباق الشروط  للمتقدمين لمساعدات الدعم التكميلي. وأشار إلى أن صرف المساعدات يأتي امتدادا لحرص  الدولة على رعاية وتحسين أحوال الأسر المستحقة للمساعدات والرعاية تنفيذًا لتوجيهات  خادم الحرمين الشريفين الملك عبد الله بن عبد العزيز - حفظه الله - ومتابعة وزير  الشؤون الاجتماعية ووكيل الوزارة لشؤون الضمان الاجتماعي والإسكان الشعبي. منوها  إلى صرف دفعات جديدة من المساعدات تباعًا .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

وزير المياه والكهرباء .. أكد مراعاتها احتياجات المستهلكين ومحدودي الدخل

تطبيق «تعرفة» المياه الجديدة فور إعلانها 

إطلاق حملة ترشيد لخفض الاستهلاك بنسبة 50 بالمائة


كشف وزير المياه والكهرباء المهندس عبد الله الحصين ، عن نية  الوزارة تعزيز فكرة رفع تعرفة المياه في المملكة ، مشيرا إلى أن ذلك يضمن توجه  المستهلكين نحو تحقيق أقل مستويات في عملية استهلاك المياه. 
وقال المهندس  الحصين لـ"اليوم" :إن إعادة النظر في موضوع تعرفة المياه من صميم مسؤوليات وزارة  المياه والكهرباء ، لتتناسب مع تكلفة مراحل وعمليات إنتاجها حتى تصل  للمستهلكين.
وأضاف :إن العمل بتعرفة المياه الجديدة سيكون نافذا حال الإعلان  عنها ، ولم يتحدث الوزير عن حجم الزيادة المنتظر الذي يطرأ على التعرفة الجديدة.  مؤكداً على أنها ستراعي احتياجات المستهلكين على كافة مستوياتهم وخصوصاً أصحاب  الدخل المحدود.
وكانت الوزارة قد أكدت في وقت سابق نجاح حملة ترشيد استهلاك  المياه في المملكة، مشيرة إلى أنها ساهمت في تحقيق وفر مائي يومي 30 بالمائة، وهو  ما يعادل إنتاج أربع محطات تحلية للمياه المالحة، بواقع 524 ألف متر مكعب من المياه  يوميا. وأطلقت وزارة المياه والكهرباء حملة ترشيد استهلاك المياه، تختص بالتشجيع  على استخدام آلة غسيل ملابس ذات التحميل الأمامي، وهو الأمر الذي سيسهم بخفض نسبة  استهلاك المياه المستعملة في غسيل الملابس حتى 50 بالمائة. وعملت الوزارة بالتعاون  مع هيئة المواصفات والمقاييس على وضع مواصفات خاصة لآلات غسيل الملابس، على أن  يقتصر استيراد ملاك محال بيع الأدوات الكهربائية على المواصفات التي تضمن استهلاك  مياه أقل .وكانت الوزارة قد درست ، فكرة إعطاء حافز مادي للأسر السعودية والمقيمة،  لتشجيعها على استبدال آلات غسيل الملابس عالية الاستهلاك، بنظيرتها ذات المواصفات  التي تضمن استهلاكا أقل من سابقتها، غير إنه لم يوضح كيفية منح تلك الحوافز.  
يذكر أن المواطنين انقسموا بين مؤيد لها، ومعارض، تجاه التعرفة الجديدة للمياه  ، ويرى الفريق المؤيد أن الخطوة ، ستسهم في موضوع ترشيد المياه والمحافظة عليها من  الهدر، بينما يعتقد المعارضون عدم انسجامها مع التوجهات الرسمية بشأن تخفيف العبء  عن كاهل المواطن .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

طالب مزيف يؤدي الامتحانات في الطائف 



في حادثة غريبة من نوعها تمكن معلم ثانوي بالطائف صباح امس من  اكتشاف احد الاشخاص انتحل شخصية طالب لأداء الاختبار بدلا منه، وتشير مصادر الى ان  الشخص كان قد دخل قاعة الامتحان وتبدو عليه علامات الارتباك حينها قام المراقب  بإبلاغ مدير المدرسة وبدورها قامت الادارة بالتأكد من تحقيق هويته واتضح انه منتحل  شخصية طالب آخر بالمدرسة، وعلى الفور تم الاتصال بالجهات الامنية وإحالته لإجراء  التحقيق واتخاذ اللازم. من جانبه قال مدير التربية والتعليم في الطائف محمد سعيد  أبو رأس إنه سيتم تطبيق لائحة الاختبارات والأنظمة على الطالب الذي يدرس في المدرسة  وارسل شخصا آخرا للاختبار بدلا منه ، والتي تنص على أن الطالب يعدّ غائبا عن  الاختبار، وفي حالة ثبوت تورّطه في القضية، فسيتم تطبيق لائحة السلوك والمواظبة،  أما الشخص الآخر فقد حول إلى الجهات الأمنية ولازال التحقيق جاريا معه.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

بالتعاون مع مجمع شموع الأمل

الدمام تستضيف الملتقى الخليجي العاشر للإعاقة 



تنظم الجمعية الخليجية للإعاقة بالتعاون مع مجمع شموع الأمل  للتربية الخاصة والتأهيل بالدمام ملتقاها العاشر ، خلال الفترة من 13 – 15 جمادى  الأولى المقبل تحت شعار(( برامج التأهيل في دول مجلس التعاون الخليجي: " تشخيص  الواقع واستشراف المستقبل)) .
ويهدف الملتقى الى الاطلاع على واقع برامج التأهيل  في دول مجلس التعاون الخليجي والتعرف على أحدث البرامج التأهيلية محلياً وإقليمياً  وعالميا وعلى أحدث النظم الإدارية والمالية في مجال التأهيل محلياً وإقليمياً  وعالمياً مع استعراض أهم المستجدات في نظريات وتطبيقات برامج التأهيل محلياً  وإقليمياً وعالمياً إضافة إلى التعرف على دراسة طرق وأساليب تفعيل دور المؤسسات  والمنظمات والهيئات الحكومية والأهلية في مجال تطوير برامج التأهيل بدول مجلس  التعاون الخليجي بالاضافة الى مناقشة أهم التحديات التي تواجه برامج التأهيل بدول  مجلس التعاون الخليجي وطرح الأفكار والرؤى والتجارب والخبرات المتميزة، وفتح مجال  التعاون بين المؤسسات والأفراد في المنطقة مع استشراف مستقبل برامج التأهيل في دول  مجلس التعاون الخليجي. 
وسوف يناقش الملتقى البحوث والدراسات في مجالات الإعاقة  (التشخيص والقياس في برامج التأهيل) وتشمل :
الإجراءات والسياسات التي تقوم  عليها عملية القياس والتشخيص في مجالات التأهيل المختلفة, القوانين والتشريعات التي  تحكم عملية القياس والتشخيص في مجالات التأهيل المختلفة, أدوات القياس والتشخيص:  أنواعها، وأسس بنائها، وطرق تقنينها، وأساليب استخدامها, فرق القياس والتشخيص  متعددة التخصصات وأساليب تشكيلها, المشكلات التي تواجه عملية القياس والتشخيص  وأساليب التعامل معها. 
أما محور برامج تأهيل الأشخاص ذوي الإعاقة فيتناول  الإجراءات والسياسات والتشريعات, الاستراتيجيات التأهيلية, الكوادر البشرية,  المستلزمات المكانية, المستلزمات التجهيزية. 
كما ستشتمل محاور الملتقى برامج  تأهيل الكوادر البشرية في الكليات والجامعات الخليجية المعنية بالأشخاص ذوي الإعاقة  من حيث الاتجاهات الحديثة في إعداد الكوادر البشرية في مجال الإعاقة والتأهيل  والأسس الفلسفية والمعايير العلمية التي تقوم عليها برامج إعداد الكوادر البشرية في  مجالات الإعاقة والتأهيل وكذلك الكفايات اللازمة للعاملين في مجالات الإعاقة  والتأهيل مع أدوار ووظائف العاملين بمجالات الإعاقة والتأهيل في ضوء التطورات  الحديثة. 
ومن محاور الملتقى ايضا الدمج المجتمعي، وأساليب تفعيله بما يخدم  الأشخاص ذوي الإعاقة وأسرهم. والتكنولوجيا الحديثة، ومدى توظيفها لصالح برامج  التأهيل في دول مجلس التعاون الخليجي. واحدث الأطر النظرية، وأنجح الطرق التطبيقية  المستخدمة في مجال تطوير البرامج التأهيلية وغيرها من المحاور الأخرى مثل :الرؤى  المستقبلية والنماذج العملية في سبيل النهوض بمستوى كم ونوع وبرامج التأهيل في دول  مجلس التعاون الخليجي., الأطر الإدارية والتنظيمية لبرامج التأهيل في دول مجلس  التعاون الخليجي , وسائل تفعيل دور الأشخاص ذوي الإعاقة وأسرهم في المشاركة في  مجالات الإعاقة والتأهيل. 
ويستهدف الملتقى الأشخاص ذوي الإعاقة وأولياء أمورهم,  والعاملين والعاملات في مجالات الإعاقة والتأهيل, وأعضاء هيئة التدريس وطلاب  وطالبات الأقسام المعنية بالكليات والجامعات الخليجية بالإضافة الى المهتمين  والمهتمات، والمعنيين والمعنيات، وأصحاب العلاقة بالإعاقة والتأهيل، حيث يقام  الملتقى سنويا في إحدى دول المجلس .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

توقيف 3 باكستانيين تورطوا في عمليات نشل  واعتداء

 
ألقى رجال التحريات والبحث الجنائي التابعون لشرطة الخبر، القبض على ثلاثة شبان  من الجنسية الباكستانية، تراوحت أعمارهم بين 16 إلى 17 سنة، بعد تورطهم في عدد من  جرائم النشل، التي طالت عدداً من المارة والمتسوقين في الثقبة. كما اعتدوا بالضرب  على عدد من العمال، وسلبوا ما في حوزتهم من هواتف خلوية ومبالغ مالية.

وكانت شرطة الخبر تلقت أخيراً، عدداً من البلاغات من جانب مواطنين ومقيمين،  تعرضوا إلى النشل، وبناء على عمليات المتابعة والتحري؛ تم القبض على الشبان  الثلاثة، الذين أحيلوا جميعاً إلى دار الملاحظة الاجتماعية في الدمام، للتحقيق  معهم. فيما نسب إليهم.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

القطيف .. 
مدرسة تستقبل طلابها بالحلويات  والعطور



 تستقبل مدرسة الساحل المتوسطة في جزيرة تاروت في محافظة القطيف، طلابها أيام  الاختبارات بالحلويات والعطور، ضمن برنامج «الاختبار الإيجابي»، الذي يهدف إلى «خلق  أجواء هادئة وممتعة للطلاب أثناء أداء الاختبارات». وتقدم لطلابها الحلويات والعطور  قبل دخولهم إلى قاعة الاختبارات، لنقل حال الطلاب أثناء أدائهم الاختبار المرتبط  بالتوتر والقلق والرهبة والخوف الوهمي إلى الحال المطلوبة من الثقة والاطمئنان  والتفاؤل والراحة، ما ينعكس إيجاباً على تحصيلهم العلمي.

وشهدت الاحتفالية التي نظمتها إدارة المدرسة، بعد موافقتها على الفكرة التي  طرحها المعلمان أحمد البراهيم وحسين العبداللطيف، من أجل تفعيل «النواحي الإيجابية،  والابتعاد عن الأساليب التقليدية» أصداء إيجابية.

وقال أحد المعلمين اللذان أسهما في تنظيم هذه الحفلة: «فعّلت إدارة المدرسة خلال  هذه الحفلة أدوات علمية، تتمثل في الرسائل العقلية الإيجابية، من خلال أدوات علمية  محددة، وهي كأس من الماء، ورش عطورات على ممرات المدرسة وقاعات الاختبار كافة،  وتوزيع الحلويات على جميع الطلبة أثناء دخولهم الى المدرسة». وأضاف المعلم أن مدير  المدرسة وطاقم المعلمين كانوا في استقبال الطلاب، ما أشعرهم بأنهم يدخلون جواً  احتفالياً جديداً، بخلاف ما كانوا يتوقعونه من أجواء تقليدية للاختبارات في الأعوام  السابقة.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

مقيم يتبرع بأعضاء شقيقه بعد موته بمكة المكرمة





استأصل فريق طبي متخصص من داخل وخارج مستشفى الملك فيصل بالعاصمة  المقدسة رئتين وقلب لمتوفى سوداني يبلغ من العمر 48 عاما مقيم بالمملكة بعد موافقة  شقيقة بالتبرع بأعضائه لوجه الله تعالى لزراعتها في مرضى آخرين ابتغاء للأجر  والثواب من الله وتمت مقابلة الأهل بواسطة المنسق الأول بالمستشفى الأستاذ محمد  جابر الفاهمي والذي بذل جهوداً مضنية لإقناع شقيقه بالتبرع وساهم معه المنسق الطبي  لمركز زراعة الأعضاء ومركز الأمير سلمان لأمراض الكلى الدكتور احمد عمر في إقناع  شقيق المتوفى وذلك بإشراف من الدكتورة فاطمة محمد دمفو استشارية العناية المركزة  ورئيسة القسم.وبعد الاستئصال توجه الفريق الطبي بالأعضاء مباشرة لمرضى ينتظرون تلك  الأعضاء في كل من جدة والرياض.
وأشار مدير المستشفى الدكتور احمد بن محمد  الخروبي إلى أن عمليه استئصال الرئة تعد الأولى من نوعها على مستوى العاصمة المقدسة  وتسجل لمستشفى الملك فيصل بالعاصمة المقدسة . وأثنى على أهل المتوفى وإحسانهم  وتبرعهم لمرضى يعانون من سنين عديدة سائلاً المولى العلي القدير أن يجزل لهم الأجر  والثواب ويلهمهم الصبر والسلوان ويرحم المتوفى ويسكنه فسيح جناته.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

منهم 10 محكومين بالقصاص 
 612 نزيلا ونزيلة يؤدون الاختبارات في سجون الشرقية


 


يؤدي 612 سجين وسجينة اختبارات الفصل الدراسي الأول في كافة سجون  المنطقة الشرقية بينهم 10 سجناء محكوم عليهم بالقصاص في إصلاحية الدمام حيث لم  يمنعهم وجودهم خلف القضبان من إكمال مسيرتهم التعليمية على أمل أن يكونوا أفراد  نافعين في المجتمع بعد خروجهم من السجن.
وأكد لـ"اليوم" مدير عام السجون  بالمنطقة الشرقية العميد عبدالله بن علي البوشي على توجيهات القيادة الرشيدة بتحسين  أوضاع السجناء والعمل على تنميتهم معرفيا وعلميا للابتعاد بهم عن طريق الخطأ، مبينا  أن إدارته أنهت التجهيز لاختبارات السجناء منذ الاسبوع الماضي بعد أن تمت تهيئتهم  نفسيا وذهنيا وخصص لهم المكان والظروف الملائمة , وأشار البوشي إلى التحاق 612  سجينا وسجينة بالاختبارات في كافة سجون الشرقية منهم 209 سجناء بالمرحلة المتوسطة  و295 سجينا بالمرحلة الثانوية إضافة إلى 89 سجينا و 19 سجينة درسوا المرحلة  الابتدائية مؤكدا سعي السجناء إلى تطوير أنفسهم والاستفادة من الاخطاء التي وقعوا  فيها سابقا. واشار مدير إصلاحية الدمام العقيد عبدالرحمن العقيل إلى أداء 208 سجناء  لاختبارات الفصل الدراسي الأول منهم 10 سجناء محكوم عليهم بالقصاص، حيث يمثل طلاب  المرحلة الثانوية النسبة العظمى موضحا على أن الإصلاحية حرصت على تحقيق هدفها في  تعزيز الجانب الحياتي والاجتماعي والمعرفي عند السجين بشكل صحي ينعكس ايجابيا عليه  وعلى مجتمعه.

منهم عشره محكومين بالقصاص  :weird:  يعني هذول متفائلين !!

والا يمكن ناوين يتوظفوا في الآخره  :toung:

----------


## شمعه تحترق

استخدمه البعض وكرا للمخدرات والمراهقون اتخذوه منزلا

اصابة طفل واختناق آخرين في حريق مستودع أخشاب بالدمام





اشتعلت النيران وتعالت ألسنة اللهب مساء امس بحي الجامعيين  بالدمام مما اسفر عن احتراق مستودع واقع في وسط الحي الذي احدث دخانا كثيفا دخل  المنازل المجاورة للمستودع كما انه لم يحدث أي اصابات في المستودع المحروق وامتد  شريط الحريق طوليا ليلتهم منزلا مجاورا للمستودع مما ادى الى اصابة طفل داخل المنزل  المجاور للمستودع ونتج عنه اختناق آخرين وتم اخلاء المنزل بسبب احاطة الدخان لهم  .وأكد المواطن سعيد فالح الشهراني احد السكان بمنزل مجاور للحريق ان المستودع مهجور  منذ اكثر من 15 عاما وليس عليه اسوار تحميه وفي اجتماع اهالي المنازل المجاورة  يقولون ان الحريق حدث بفعل فاعل لأن المستودع مغطى بالشينكو الا ان سرعة رجال  الدفاع المدني للسيطرة على اخماد الحريق قبل انتشار لهب النار الى المنازل المجاورة  و اشار الشهراني انه ومنذ شهرين تم القبض على شاب اتخذ من المستودع مخزنا للمخدرات  وكان يوزعها كل يوم على دراجة نارية ويقول احد القاطنين في الحي المواطن خالد  المصلح انه أصبح بمثابة منطقة تجمع يومية للمراهقين كما تحدث ناصر القحطاني ان  المحتويات داخل المستودع عبارة عن اخشاب وقطن واجهزة كهربائية ومكاتب وبداخله اكياس  ونفايات بكثرة ولكن لا اعلم ما بداخلها كما طالب اهالي الحي المجاورون للمستودع  بازالة المستودع من مكانه الا وان الرد عليهم البلدية بأنها ممتلكات خاصة الا ان  اهالي المنطقة طالبوا بالزام صاحب المستودع باحاطته باسوار.
و صرح الدفاع المدني  بان المستودع و مساحته 1000 متر مربع تقريبا مكون من دورين من اخشاب و مخزن به  اخشاب واحتراق 300 متر مربع وسيطرة فرق الدفاع المدني على الحريق ومنع انتشاره  لبقية اجزاء المستودع وتم مشاركة اربع فرق منها فرقتا اطفاء وفرقة انقاذ وفرقة  كمامات و جارٍ التحقيق لمعرفة اسباب الحريق .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

3 شباب يحرقون مدرسة لإخفاء آثار سرقتهم 



تمكنت شرطة الطائف أمس من القبض على عدد 3 من لصوص المدارس احدهم  من جنسية عربية و مواطنين باهتمام ومتابعة مستمرة من مدير شرطة الطائف اللواء مسلم  الرحيلي وكانت شرطة المحافظة تلقت بلاغا عن طريق عمليات الدفاع المدني بالطائف عن  وجود حريق داخل احد المكاتب بإحدى المدارس بمحافظة الطائف والذي اتضح من خلال  المعاينة وجود آثار لمادة قابلة للاشتعال بمخلفات الحريق ، وتم انتقال الجهات  المعنية لموقع الحادث ورفع الآثار الموجودة عن طريق خبراء الأدلة الجنائية وبعد  البدء في إجراءات التحقيق اتضح وجود مسروقات من داخل المدرسة عبارة عن أجهزة حاسب  وان الحريق بفعل فاعل لمحاولة اخفاء اثار الجريمة وقد تم تكثيف البحث والتحري عن  الجناة وبإشراف مباشر من مدير شرطة محافظة الطائف اللواء مسلم بن قبل الرحيلي حتى  تم القبض على المشتبه بهم في هذه القضية وهم 3 أشخاص احدهم من جنسية عربية من جهته  قال الرائد تركي الشهري الناطق الرسمي بشرطة الطائف انه تم القبض على عدد ثلاثة من  لصوص المدارس حيث لا تزال إجراءات التحقيق جارية معهم بمركز الشرطة تمهيدا لتقديمهم  للمحاكمة.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

*انفجار مدوى بمشروع مستشفى أجياد يدمر وجهة  أحد الفنادق ويستنفر مدني مكة 
*


دوى يوم أمس انفجار بموقع مستشفى أجياد العام المطل مباشرة على ساحات الحرم المكي  الشريف وذلك إثر أعمال تفجير وتكسير صخور بحفرية المشروع ما أدى إلى تهشيم وتحطيم  نوافذ فندق مطل على الحرم. وأوضح الناطق الإعلامي ومدير التحقيقات بإدارة الدفاع  المدني بالعاصمة المقدسة المقدم علي بن خضران المنتشري بأنه عند تلقى البلاغ هرعت  إلى موقع الحادث 5 فرق متنوعة الاختصاص بقيادة مدير إدارة الدفاع المدني بالعاصمة  المقدسة العميد جميل اربعين والعقيد سالم المطرفي مشيرا انه لم ينجم عن الحادث أي  إصابات.
وأضاف المنتشري بان الانفجار تسبب في تهشيم زجاج ونوافذ وسقوط عدد من  رخام واجهة فندق مطل على المشروع، وأكد المنتشري بأنه تمت إحالة ملف القضية إلى  شرطة اجياد وشعبة الأسلحة والمتفجرات لاستكمال إجراءات التحقيق.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

يسرق كاميرا قيمتها 50 ألفا ويبيعها بـ 200 ريال


نفذ أحد البنجلادشيين سرقة فريدة من داخل جامعة الملك عبدالعزيز  بعد أن أقدم على سرقة كاميرا من داخل الحرم الجامعي مستغلا وجوده داخلها وهو ما  دعاه إلى فك الكاميرا وسرقتها كما أفادت الجهات المعنية في الجامعة والتي قدمت  بلاغا للجهات الأمنية في مركز شرطة الجامعة. الوافد البنجلادشي كان يعمل داخل  الجامعة واستغل النظام الذي يجيز له التواجد داخل الجامعة ليقدم على سرقة كاميرا  الاتصال المرئي والتي تستخدم لنقل المحاضرات للأقسام النسائية وتبلغ قيمتها أكثر من  50 ألف ريال كان ينوي بيعها بسعر 200 او250 ريال لعدم درايته بأهميتها او مدى  تطورها التكنولوجي وظن انها كاميرا عادية مثل تلك التي تباع بالاسواق  الشعبية.
وكان احد الموظفين في الجامعة قد رصد ما يقوم به العامل ليتم على الفور  إبلاغ رجال الحراسات داخل الجامعة والذين أوقفوا لص الكاميرا على الفور وتم تسليمه  إلى مركز شرطة الجامعة وبحوزته الكاميرا المسروقة. العقيد مسفر الجعيد الناطق  الإعلامي لشرطة جدة أكد ضبط اللص متلبسا بسرقة كاميرا للاتصال المرئي داخل الجامعة  مستغلا عدم تواجد الطلاب وذلك في تمام الساعة الخامسة عصرا إلا انه تم ضبطه وهو  موقوف حاليا في مركز شرطة الجامعة رهن التحقيق.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

تصادم ينهي حياة شاب وصديقه





توفي فجر أول أمس السبت شابان واصيب آخر بإصابات خطيرة إثر حادث  تصادم وقع بالقرب من حلقة الخضار في محافظة الطائف. وكانت سيارة يستقلها شخصان  اصطدمت بأخرى يستقلها شخص بسبب السرعة الزائدة ونتج عن حادث التصادم المروع وفاة  قائد السيارة الاولى وصديقه على الفور ، فيما أصيب قائد الكامري بإصابات خطيرة،  وباشرت الجهات الأمنية والاسعافية في الطائف الموقع، وقامت بنقل المتوفين والمصاب  إلى مستشفى الملك فيصل.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

لهو متهور يقتل شابا آمنا


أدت السرعة البالغة لمتهور الى خروج ماكينة سيارة من نوع كورلا  يقودها شاب (20 عاما) بطريق الاحساء ـ الدمام من مكانها الى قاع الارض, عندما اصطدم  بثلاث سيارات دفعة واحدة، وكان النصيب الاكبر من الاضرار للسيارة من نوع كامري  والتي يقودها شاب (26عاما) كانت قادمة من طريق الدمام – الاحساء ونتج عن الحادث  وفاة قائد السيارة واصابات العديد من ركاب السيارة الاخرى في حالة يرثى لها، وقال  أحد شهود العيان إن قائد السيارة الأول كان يتلاعب بطول الطريق حتى وصل بالقرب من  شركة الاسمنت ويصطدم بسيارة اخرى قادمة من الاتجاة الآخر وقد تم اخراجه بصعوبة في  حالة يرثى لها وحضرت قوات الدفاع المدني والهلال الاحمر الى الموقع وتم نقل المصاب  والمتوفى الى المستشفى.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

إغلاق صالة يا نصيب والتحفظ على  اللاعبين


ضربت قوة من أمن المهمات والواجبات الخاصة في شرطة منطقة مكة المكرمة شبكة مقامرة  باكستانية، اتخذت من متجر في حي العزيزية المقابل لشارع التحلية صالة لليانصيب ولعب  الميسر، بعد معلومات مؤكدة وصلت إلى سلطات الأمن عن نشاط رجل آسيوي ينشط في بيع  أوراق يا نصيب داخل المتجر الذي يرتاده عشرات من جنسيات متعددة. تعامل رجال الأمن  مع المعلومات باحترافية ومهارة أمنية عالية ليتم رصد الموقع ومراقبته، وكشفت عمليات  الرصد أن المتجر لا يحمل أي لافتة تشير إلى نشاطه ولا يفتح أبوابه إلا بعد عصر كل  يوم ويتجمع فيه عشرات الآسيويين، وأشارت أعمال الرصد إلى وجود نشاط مشبوه داخل  الموقع لذا اعتمد رجال الأمن على رسم خطة للإيقاع بمدير المتجر والموجودين فيه  وإسقاطهم في حالة تلبس. في ساعة الصفر أعدت القوة خطة سريعة انتهت بسقوط أحد مرتادي  المتجر وفي يده ورقة يانصيب ذكر أنه حصل عليها من مدير المتجر، وتم في الحال توقيفه  ومعه عدد من رفاقه المقامرين وقال المتهم الأول: إنه كان يتقاضى عمولات من اللاعبين  ويحول باقي المبلغ إلى منظم اللعبة. تابع العمل الأمني قائد قوة أمن المهمات  والواجبات الخاصة في شرطة منطقة مكة المكرمة المقدم عبد الرحيم الصافي.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

طالبات يحدثن فوضى في احدى المجمعات التجارية بالطائف



مع اول ايام بدء اختبارات نهاية الفصل الدراسي الاول قام عدد من طالبات الجامعه  والثانويات بمحافظة الطائف بإحداث نوع من حالات الفوضى في اكبر المجمعات التجارية  بالطائف مما جعل إدارة المجمع تضطر صباح أمس إلى طلب المساعدة من هيئة الأمر  بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر الوقوف على حالة الفوضى مع عدد من الطالبات جراء ماقامن  به من سلوك لايليق بهن كطالبات علم سواء كانن الجامعيات او غيرهن في أرجاء المجمع  بعد فراغهن من اداء الامتحانات في أول ايامها, حيث قسمن أنفسهن إلى مجموعات تقتحم  كل مجموعة محل وتثير فيه الفوضى وتفتعل شجاراً مع العاملين فيه.

وعلى الفور  حضرت للمجمع فرقة من الهيئة ساهمت في إيقاف حالة الفوضى من خلال مناصحة الفتيات  ومطالبتهن بالمغادرة خصوصاً بعد تجمع عدد كبير من الشبان عليهن, مما جعلهن يغادرن  المجمع في وقت قياسي.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

حملة ضد دراجات باتشي في  الشرقية

قادت دوريات  المرور في محافظة الجبيل أمس الأول حملات على سائقي دراجات باتشي المزعجة في منطقة  الكورنيش بعد وصول شكاوى من المتنزهين ومرتادي البحر عن تعرضهم إلى إزعاج من  الدراجات المذكورة. أعدت الدوريات كمائن متحركة وثابته لضبط الباتشي المزعج وتحفظت  على عدد من السائقين. وأكد مدير إدارة مرور الجبيل، العقيد عبد العزيز الغامدي، أن  غرفة عمليات الإدارة تلقت سيلا من البلاغات ضد شبان اتخذوا من الساحات العامة  والأحياء مسرحا للإزعاج وبث القلق في نفوس الأطفال والعائلات باستخدام دراجات باتشي  المزعجة وضجيجها العالي، وشدد الغامدي أن الأماكن العامة والمتنزهات أنشئت للترويح  عن الأنفس لا مصدرا للإزعاج والضجيج ، مشيرا إلى أن السلطات الأمنية ستستدعي آباء  أصحاب الدراجات وأخذ تعهدات من السائقين بعدم العودة إلى قيادتها وإزعاج الآمنين.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

سقوط خادمة من شرفة مبنى


أسقطت خادمة  نفسها من شرفة منزل كفيلها في الأحساء أمس قاصدة الانتحار، غير أنها خرجت بأقل  الأضرار وأصيبت بكسور خطيرة استلزمت نقلها إلى المستشفى. وكانت غرفة العمليات في  الهلال الأحمر تلقت نداء من مواطن أفاد أن خادمته هوت من البناية إلى الأرض وعلى  الفور تحركت فرقة إسعاف إلى المكان ونقلت الخادمة إلى العلاج في المستشفى. وقال  المتحدث الرسمي في شرطة المنطقة الشرقية، العميد يوسف القحطاني: إن حالة المصابة  حرجة والتحقيق متواصل لمعرفة دوافعها.

 :noworry:  يعني اللي بينتحر اشدراه انه بيموت
مويمكن تصيبه اعاقه تلازمه طول العمر ويبقى اما طريح الفراش او اسير كرسي متحرك
لاحي ولاميت ويبقى يتحسف طول عمره على هالحركه المجنونه.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

أردنية تضع مولودة بأسنان


ذكرت مصادر طبية  في مستشفى معان الأردني أن امرأة في الـ 29 من عمرها أنجبت البارحة الأولى مولودة  تبين وجود أسنان داخل فمها.
ونقل موقع صحيفةالكتروني عن اختصاصي  الولادة، الذي أشرف على حالة المرأة الدكتور يوسف الكوز قوله «هذه الحالة نادرة في  الغالب وناتجة عن زيادة نسبة الكالسيوم في الجسم»، لافتا إلى أن طبيب الأسنان «عادة  ما يلجأ إلى إزالة هذه الأسنان للسماح بظهور الأسنان الطبيعية اللبنية». وقال والد  أم الطفلة حديثة الولادة إن ابنته ولدت بهذه الحالة وعاشت حياة طبيعية، مرجحا أن  يكون الأمر وراثيا.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

*إصابة 6 أشخاص من أسرة واحدة فى احتراق منزل بسوهاج*



صيب 6 أشخاص من أسرة واحدة بحروق من درجات مختلفة فى حريق شب اليوم فى منزل بمركز  أخميم بسبب تسرب الغاز من أسطوانة بوتاجاز، وتمت السيطرة على النيران وإخمادها قبل  امتدادها للمنازل المجاورة .

وكان اللواء أحمد خميس مدير أمن سوهاج تلقى  بلاغا بالحريق فانتقلت قوات الدفاع المدنى وسيارات الإطفاء، وتمت السيطرة على  النيران وإخمادها قبل امتدادها للمنازل المجاورة.

وتبين أن الحريق شب فى  منزل مدرس بقرية السلامونى يدعى على محمدين (45 عاما) بسبب تسرب الغاز من اسطوانة  البوتاجاز مع وجود مصدر حرارى مشتعل، ونتج عن الحريق إصابة صاحب المنزل وأبنائه  الأربعة وزوج ابنته بحروق من درجات مختلفة، ونقل المصابون إلى مستشفى سوهاج العام  لإسعافهم.

والتهمت النيران جميع محتويات المنزل من فرش وأثاث ومنقولات، وتم  تكليف قسم الأدلة الجنائية بالانتقال للمنزل وإجراء المعاينة وتولت النيابة العامة  التحقيق.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

الموت بالانفلونزا بدل فرحة  الولادة


توفيت مواطنة في العقد الثالث من عمرها متأثرة بالإصابة بفايروس انفلونزا  الخنازير، بعد أن وضعت حملها في مستشفى خاص في جدة 
واتهمت أسرة المتوفاة المستشفى بالإهمال الطبي ما تسبب في نقل الفايروس  إلى ابنتهم.
وأكد رئيس لجنة القضايا الفنية في مديرية الشؤون الصحية في جدة  الدكتور عبد الغفور بازربيان أن القضية تنظرها اللجنة الشرعية التي تتكون من  استشاريين متخصصين، مشيرا إلى أن نتائج التحقيق ستظهر الأسبوع المقبل.
وتطابقت  رواية مصدر مسؤول في المستشفى مع شقيق المتوفاة بندر القاضي الذي بين أن شقيقته بعد  أن وضعت مولودها في المستشفى نقلت إلى غرفة النقاهة وبعد ساعات ظهرت عليها آثار  الحمى والمرض.
واسترسل القاضي أن الأطباء اكتفوا بإعطائها مسكنات، وأمروا  بإخراجها من المستشفى، لافتا إلى أن حالتها تدهورت وعقب خمسة أيام نقلها زوجها مرة  أخرى إلى المستشفى وأدخلت العناية المركزة وتوفيت بعد أقل من 48 ساعة ــ على حد  قوله ــ.
وركز شقيق المواطنة على أن السبب الرئيس في قضية الإهمال تكمن في أن  المستشفى «لم يتأكد من نتائج عينات الفحوصات التي أخذت عقب الولادة وحولت للمختبر  الإقليمي» مشددا على أن التقارير أكدت إصابتها بانفلونزا الخنازير.
واعترف مصدر  مسؤول في المستشفى الخاص بأن «المريضة بعد يومين من ولادتها تم استقبالها في عيادة  الصدر، وظهرت عليها أعراض انفلونزا الخنازير وأثبتت التحاليل إصباتها  بالمرض».
وبين المصدر أن «حالة المريضة تدهورت وأوصي ببرنامج علاجي يتضمن  المضادات الحيوية والتاميفلو مع الاستيرويدات، موضحا أن «حالتها تدهورت وتعرضت  لهبوط في القلب، وأعطيت إنعاشا قلبيا رئويا لكن المحاولات فشلت وأعلنت وفاتها».

----------


## شمعه تحترق

بعد ما هدأ الوضع كم يوم وانخفضت نسبة الانتحار ، اليوم اكثر من حالة

*بعد عدة محاولات .. إمرأة تنتحر " شنقا  "  في حلب* 

 
أقدمت امرأة في الثلاثين من عمرها صباح يوم أمس الأحد على  الانتحار شنقا في بيت أهلها  في حلب .

و وجدت المرأة وتدعى " فاطمة. ع / 32  عاما "  ميتة , وهي معلقة بشريط كهربائي مثبت بسقف غرفتها .

واوضحت مصادر مطلعه  أن المرأة تعاني من مرض  نفسي منذ شبابها , وكانت رغم ذلك تزوجت منذ  أحد عشر عاما  لمدة عشرين يوما فقط  لـ  " تطلق " بعد ذلك , وعلمنا حينها أن زواجها كان مبني على نية من تزوجها لـ "  مساعدتها " ولكنه فشل الأمر الذي أدى إلى طلاقها .

و منذ ذلك الوقت والمرأة مقيمة في بيت  أهلها مع أربعة أشقاء و أزواجهم .

و أكد مصدر موثوق في القرية المذكورة أن  المرأة كانت " محبوبة " من قبل أهلها و من الجيران , إلا أنها ورغم ذلك حاولت  الانتحار مرتين قبل ذلك أولها عندما حاولت تناول مسحوق غسيل و الثاني بشرب مادة "  المازوت " .

و عزا المصدر نجاح محاولتها هذه المرة  إلى أنها أقدمت على الانتحار فجرا , في الوقت الذي كان الجميع فيه نائما  .

و قد شكلت الشرطة  لجنة ثلاثية للتثبت من ملابسات الحادث , وتبين نتيجة التحقيقات عدم وجود خلفيات  لهذا الانتحار .

و جاء في تقرير الطبابة الشرعية أن سبب  الوفاة هو انقطاع التروية الدماغية المفاجئ و التالي للشنق .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

اترك المجال لبقية فريق النشره 

ابو طارق & شبووك & ملووك

إن تمكنت ستكون لي عوده في وقت لاحق لإضافة ما استجد من أخبار اليوم


طقس القطيف في هذه الساعه 8 و47 دقيقه صباحا ً:

درجة الحراره / 18 مئويه

نسبة الرطوبه / 63 %

سرعة الرياح / 3 كم / ساعه

الرؤيه / 16 كم

----------


## احلام ضائعه

منهم عشره محكومين بالقصاص  :weird:  يعني هذول متفائلين !!

والا يمكن ناوين يتوظفوا في الآخره  :toung: 


شمعه عزيزتي ..
بصرااااحه بمووووت ضحك ع التعلييييق 
عجبني  :grin: هههههههه
المدرسه ..ماشاء الله عليهم ربي يوفقهم وياليت 
كل المدارس تحدوحدوهم حتى تطمئن قلوب الطلاب 
تسلمين غنااااااتي ..
لازلنا بنتظار مايستجد لك من جديد 
موفقه

----------


## ابو طارق

*رئيس عصابة مسجون يهدد خصومه ويتاجر بالمخدرات عبر "الفايس بوك"* 

قام رئيس إحدى العصابات في بريطانيا بتهديد خصومه وابتزازهم من داخل زنزانته في أحد السجون المحصنة وذلك عبر استخدام صفحات الموقع الاجتماعي الشهير "فايس بوك". والرجل الذي يقضي عقوبة سجن مدتها 35 عامًا استطاع خلال شهرين التخاطب مع أكثر من 500 شخصا على الفيس بوك وواصل تجارة المخدرات والإجرام من خلال الموقع الإلكتروني بعد أن سمح له حراس السجن بفتح حساب له على الفيس بوك باعتبار ان ذلك حق من حقوقه القانونية.

----------


## ابو طارق

*سمَّمت ابنتها... لتتزوج*

اقترفت عشرينية مصرية جريمة غير مسبوقة إذ أقدمت على التخلص من صغيرتها ذات الأعوام الأربعة، حتى تتمكن من الارتباط بصديقها، الذي رهن زواجه منها بقتل ابنتها.
الأم القاتلة زينب. ع (26 عاماً) انفصلت على زوجها الأول منذ فترة لسوء سلوكه وكانت أنجبت منه ابنتها رنا، لكن سرعان ما ارتبطت عاطفيا بشخص آخر، اشترط عليها التخلص من طفلتها الوحيدة حتى يتزوجها، فدست لها السم في كوب من العصير، حقق لها الهدف.
الشرطة المصرية في مدينة المحلة الكبرى بالغربية تلقت بلاغا من الأم الآثمة بمقتل طفلتها رنا، إلا أن تحريات الشرطة كشفت ملعوبها، وبتوقيفها أقرت في التحقيقات الأولية بأنها قتلت ابنتها بالسم، حتى يخلو لها الجو، وتتمكن من الزواج من حبيبها الجديد، الذي اشترط عليها التخلص منها حتى يتزوجها.
أحيلت المتهمة على النيابة العامة المصرية، فأمرت بحبسها على ذمة التحقيقات، واستدعاء صديقها الذي حرضها على الجريمة.

----------


## ابو طارق

*مرض في اللثة أفقد امرأة جنينها*

فقدت امرأة جنينها بسبب معاناتها من مرض في اللثة خلال فترة الحمل.
وذكرت صحيفة "ديلي ميل" أن "هذه أول مرة يكتشف فيها أن بكتيريا في الفم تؤدي إلى وفاة جنين أكملت والدته تقريباً فترة الحمل كاملة".
وبحسب دراسة نشرت في دورية "أمراض النساء والتوليد" فإن المرأة البالغة من العمر 35 عاماً، والتي لم يكشف عن اسمها، كانت تعاني من التهاب اللثة الشائع.
وولدت المرأة طفلاً ميتاً عندما كانت في الأسبوع التاسع والعشرين من الحمل، وقال الأطباء حينها إن البكتيريا في فمها هي التي تسببت بوفاة الجنين بعد انتقالها إلى مجرى دمه ورئتيه ومعدته.

----------


## ابو طارق

*أميركية طعنت "صاحبها" لأنه بدّل القناة أثناء متابعتها "american idol"*

أقدمت أمراة اميركية على طعن "صاحبها" لانه قام بتبديل المحطة التي كانت تتابع عليها البرنامج الفني الشهير "اميركان ايدول" بوحشية ورشقه بمشروب ساخن عقابا له .
ووجهت شرطة فلوريدا تهمة الشروع في القتل من الدرجة الاولى، الى سينثيا بيتيس - وير "52 عاما"، لتسديد سبع طعنات الى صديقها كيفن جونسون "47 عاما" ورشقه بكوب من الشوكولاتة الساخنة.
وافادت الشرطة ان الواقعة حدثت بعد خلاف اثناء مشاهدة "أميركان ايدول" تحول لاحقا الى شجار قام على اثره جونسون بتغيير القناة لوضع حد له، قبيل الخلود الى النوم.
وقالت السلطات الامنية ان الصديقين كانا يشاهدان "اميركان ايدول» مساء الثلاثاء عندما نشب بينهما جدل حول شيء ما حدث في البرنامج، عندها قام جونسون بتغيير القناة لوضع حد للشجار، قبل الذهاب الى الفراش".
واستيقظ "الضحية" بعد ذلك بوقت قصير ورأى صديقته وهي تحمل بيدها سكينا ضخمة قامت بطعنه بها خمس مرات في الظهر ومرتين في الصدر، ومن ثم احرقته بصب كوب ساخن للغاية من مشروب الشوكولاتة فوق جسمه.

----------


## ابو طارق

*قاتل آسيويتين وقع في شر أعماله والقي القبض عليه بالاردن*

القت الاجهزة الامنية الاردنية القبض على شخص قتل فتاتين آسيويتين والقى بجثتيهما في حاوية قمامة شمال عمان الاسبوع الماضي. واعلن الناطق الاعلامي باسم مديرية الامن العام الرائد محمد الخطيب في بيان انه "اشتُبه في احد الاشخاص، وهو من جنسية غير عربية يعمل في بيت احد الوافدين، وله صلة وثيقة بالمغدورتين بحكم العمل والسكن". واشار الى انه "بعد التوسع بالتحقيق معه، اعترف بارتكابه الجريمتين بسبب خلافات في العمل".
واوضح ان الرجل "توجه الى مكان سكنهما ووجد احداهما فأقدم على قتلها، واثناء ذلك دخلت الاخرى فوجدت صديقتها مقتولة فحاول اقناعها بعدم ابلاغ الشرطة، الا انها رفضت فأقدم على قتلها هي الاخرى". 
واشار الى ان "القاتل ومن اجل اخفاء معالم جريمته ربط المغدورتين بملابس تعود لاشخاص آخرين وألقى الجثتين بالقرب من مكان عمل احداهما".

----------


## شمعه تحترق

احلااام ..





> شمعه عزيزتي ..
> بصرااااحه بمووووت ضحك ع التعلييييق 
> عجبني هههههههه



يااعمري دووم الضحكه ماتفارقك  :grin: بس انتبهي لاتموتي :bleh: 
تسلم لي هالمتابعه ولاحُرمت من هالحضور الغالي

مووفقه دووم

----------


## شمعه تحترق

ابو طاارق ..





> *رئيس عصابة مسجون يهدد خصومه ويتاجر بالمخدرات عبر "الفايس بوك"*



خوش سجن  :bigsmile:  اللي حتى انترنت عنده 
لا وماخذ راحته بعد في النصب والتهديد والاجرام وتجارة المخدرات
هذا اعدام قليل فيه





> *سمَّمت ابنتها... لتتزوج*



 :O_O: تسمم بنتها علشان تتزوج لا والقهر انها منفصله عن زوجها بسبب سوء سلوكه
طلعت أآلعن منه  :wut: بعد هذي الاعدام قليل فيها<< قاعده تصدر احكام :toung: 





> *أميركية طعنت "صاحبها" لأنه بدّل القناة أثناء متابعتها "american idol"*



يااربي  :slow: عن جد صار القتل عند البعض بسهولة شرب الماي 




> *قاتل آسيويتين وقع في شر أعماله والقي القبض عليه بالاردن*



ياالله وياااهم  :grin:  وهذول بعد الاعدام قليل فيهم

بعد المداوله تم اصدار الاحكام على الجميع بالقتل 177 مره حتى المووت  :toung:  يعني كأنهم مارح يموتو من اول مره

يسلموو باباتي على الجهود يعطيك العافيه ياارب

والله لايحرمنا من وجودك بيننا 

موفق لكل خير بعون الله

----------


## شمعه تحترق

طقس القطيف في هذه الساعه 3 و55 دقيقه عصراً:

درجة الحراره / 26 مئويه

نسبة الرطوبه / 33 %

سرعة الرياح / 3 كم / ساعه

الرؤيه / 8 كم

من شويات مطرت على خفيييف

وهذي صورتين التقطتهم للجو




شايفين كيف السماء ملبده بالغيوم

----------


## ابو طارق

*وجّه رسالة إلى إخوة زوجته عبر* *زوج* 

*"طليقة النسب" بالسعودية: أتعرض لضغوط رغم حكم لمّ الشمل*


 


**

المحامي السديري متحدثاً  
الرياض- محمد عطيف
رغم إصدار المحكمة العليا في السعودية حكماً لصالحه بنقض حكم سابق بالتفريق بينه وبين زوجته، أكد السعودي منصور التيماني،  أنه لا يزال يتعرض لضغوط، بأشكال متعددة، "لدفعي للتصديق على الحكم السابق"، في القضية التي باتت تعرف بـ"عدم تكافؤ النسب". 
وتوقع التيماني ألا يتأخر تنفيذ الحكم الجديد بإعادة لم شمل العائلة "لأن هناك أساسا متابعة من المقام السامي، حيث أن المعاملة أساسا موجهة من الديوان الملكي للمحكمة العليا لسرعة النظر في القضية، وإحقاق الحق فالشكر لله ثم للمقام السامي الذي عودنا على التدخل للعدل وإعادة الحقوق". 
وعن سنوات الانتظار يتذكر أنه "خلال السنوات الماضية، والحمد لله لم أفقد إيماني بالله، بل على العكس كان لدي اعتقاد وأمل كبير في الله أن الحق سيعود ويلم شمل أسرتي. أثق في المقام السامي وفي نزاهة القضاء. كانت سنوات صعبة لكن طفلتي نهي 6 سنوات كانت هادئة الله يحفظها، ولم أتعب معها، بكل كانت من أقوى الدوافع لي في الاستمرار في المطالبة في حقنا وحق شقيقها وأمها وأسرتنا ككل".
"مُنعت من أبسط الأمور"

وعن الضغوطات والعوائق أيضا، أوضح  أنه ما زال يتعرض لمضايقات، "فتخيلوا أنه تم التعميم على إسمي منذ إصدار الحكم الماضي، من قبل إمارة الدمام، بدون أي سبب واضح لمجرد أن زوجتي ما زالت في دار الرعاية. والضغوط علي حتى استلم صك الحكم السابق وأقبل به والتنازل عن القضية التي أطالب فيها والقبول بها والضغوط مستمرة علي خصوصا من قبل اخوة زوجتي حتى الآن. وقد رفضت كل الضغوط وقاومت". 
ويضيف "حاولت البحث عن وظيفة بلا فائدة. حتى تخيل سيارتي لها 3 سنوات في المعرض، لأنهم لم يسمحوا لي بنقل استمارتها. تعرضت لأشكال متنوعة من الحصار. لكن بعد القرار الأخير إن شاء الله تتعدل الأوضاع ويلم شملنا كاسرة من حقها العيش بسعادة كحق أي إنسان".
رسالة خاصة

ووجه التيماني، عبر  رسالة تمنى أن تصل إلى أشقاء زوجته، قال فيها "بعد صدور الحكم أرجو أن تتركونا في حالنا. المحكمة العليا أدرى بالدين والشرع وقد انتهت للحكم المنصف والنهائي. أتمنى فقط أن تدركوا أننا لا نريد منكم زيادة خير، ولكن التوقف عن الضغط ومحاولة إيذاءنا".  
وأكد المحامي الموكل بالقضية أحمد خالد السديري، أن الحكم الجديد هو نهائي، "وينقض الحكم السابق عن محكمة الجوف، ليكون حكم التفريق كما لو أنه لم يوجد". 
وشرح أنه كتب طعن بطلب من هيئة حقوق الإنسان في السعودية، وتم رفعه إلى المقام السامي، وهو الطعن الذي استند إليه حكم لم الشمل. واستند الطعن إلى "عدم جواز التفريق بين زوجين إذا أنجبا ومكّنت الزوجة زوجها منها، وهو ما أجمع عليه الفقهاء". وأضاف المحامي انه قدم للمحكمة شهوداً أكدوا أن التيماني ينتمي لعائلة هاجرت من تيماء، وتنتمي لقبيلة شمر، ما ينفي الطعن في النسب. 
ورغم الحكم، لا يضمن السديري احتمال ظهور حالات مشابهة مستقبلاً، معتبراً أن "كل قضية لها ظروفها وأحكامها" الخاصة.
4 سنوات من "التفريق"

وكانت المحكمة العليا السعودية حسمت، بحكمها الأخير، أحد أكثر القضايا التي أثارت جدلا في الشارع السعودي في موضوع زواج عدم تكافؤ النسب، بعدما نقضت الحكم السابق بتفريق الزوجين. 
وقضت بإعادة لم شمل الأسرة بعد أربع سنوات من التفريق بينهما على اثر حكم من محكمة منطقة الجوف (شمال السعودية). 
ويقضي الحكم بتنفيذه فورا مستندا على "إصلاح ذات البين بين الزوجة وإخوتها، ومراعاة كونها أماً لطفلين، ودرءاً للضرر عن الزوجين بلا خلاف، ولمّ الشمل بلا خلاف" . 
ووافقت المحكمة على أن دفاعات المحاميين أحمد السديري وعبدالرحمن اللاحم تؤكد بطلان حكم التفريق لكون الزواج اكتملت شروط بعقد نكاج شرعي وبموافقة ولي الأمر والزوجة ولم يقدم الزوج أية معلومات خاطئة عن نفسه أو عائلته ولم "يخف حقائق". 
وطوال الفترة التي استمرت 4 سنوات، بقيت الزوجة فاطمة في دار الرعاية بالدمام ومنعت عنها الزيارة, ومعها ابنها الطفل ذو الثلاث سنوات ونصف السنة، في حين استلم الزوج ابنته الطفلة التي لا يتجاوز عمرها الخمس سنوات، ويعيش معها بالرياض. 
وكان الزوجان تزوجا وأنجبا في حياة والد الزوجة، ولكن عندما توفي الأخير تقدم إخوة الزوجة بقضية لمحكمة الجوف مطالبين بتفريقهما، معتبرين أن نسب الزوج غير مكافئ لنسب الزوجة، وهو الأمر الذي وجد فيه قاضي محكمة الجوف مبرراً لفسخ عقد الزواج وتفريقهما عن بعضهما البعض رغم تمسك الزوجين بحقهما في الحياة مع بعضهما. 
وشهدت فترة الحكم هروباً من الزوجين وملاحقة من أشقاء الزوجة في انتظار الاستئناف، إلا أن إخوة الزوجة كانوا قد أخفوا الحكم حتى انتهاء مدة الاستئناف، وطالبوا بها وأرادوا تزويجها، وهو الأمر الذي أجبرها على المكوث في دار الرعاية وعدم الخروج معهم رغم فقدانها ابنتها.


والله مسلسل  غريب عجيب من هؤلاء الاخوة

----------


## شمعه تحترق

> والله مسلسل  غريب عجيب من هؤلاء الاخوة



موقف الاخوه سيء وغريب بس الاغرب والله هو موقف القضاء 

 موعارفه كيف تم اصدار الحكم الاول بالتفريق  :yarr: يبي له اعدام هالقاضي  :toung: 
عالعموم هي مش القضيه الوحيده في محاكم السعوديه  بهذا الخصوص 

يعطيك العافيه باباتي

----------


## شمعه تحترق

انتحارية تقتل 41 شخصا بهجوم انتحاري على  زوار شيعة في العراق





لقي 41 شخصا على الأقل مصرعهم وجرح 106 آخرون الاثنين بتفجير انتحاري، نفذته امرأة،  واستهدف زوارا من الشيعة شمالي بغداد، وفقا لما أعلنته وزارة الداخلية  العراقية.
وقال مسئول أمني عراقي إن الانتحارية فجرت سترة ناسفة كانت ترتديها  وسط موكب للزوار الشيعة في منطقة بوب الشام، التي يسكنها أغلبية شيعية، في العاصمة  العراقية.
ووقع الهجوم في وقت كانت السلطات تفرض فيه إجراءات أمنية مشددة لتأمين  آلاف الزوار الذين يرتحلون إلى مدينة كربلاء لإحياء ذكرى أربعين الإمام الحسين، وهي  مرور 40 يوما على ذكرى عاشوراء.
وفي معركته مع يزيد بن معاوية، خليفة المسلمين  آنذاك، قرب مدينة كربلاء، كان الحسين يواجه جيشا يفوق قدرته، وكان معه بضع مئات من  أقاربه وأتباعه إضافة إلى عدد من أشقائه، أبناء علي بن أبي طالب، رابع الخلفاء  المسلمين، بعد وفاة النبي محمد.
ويأتي هجوم الاثنين بعد أسبوع من ثلاثة تفجيرات  متزامنة باستخدام سيارات مفخخة، استهدفت عدداً من الفنادق في وسط بغداد، وقالت  مصادر أمنية إن الفنادق المستهدفة تعد مراكز رئيسة يرتادها عدد كبير من الأجانب  والصحفيين.
وبحسب المصادر العراقية والأمريكية فقد أطلق مسلحون على متن سيارات  مسرعة النار على نقاط التفتيش خارج اثنين من الفنادق التي استهدفتها الهجمات، لفتح  الطريق أمام سيارتين يقودهما انتحاريان لمهاجمة أهدافهما. 



حسبي الله عليهم وعلى اللي يمولهم ويدعمهم

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*لاحول ولاقوة الابالله ..*
*لا خربت الدنيا خلاص ..ابغى اعرف هالمرأة اللي تقتل بنتها غبيه او ماعندها عقل المشاعر وين راحت كل هذا علشان زواج ..ولا تقول عن طليقها سيء انتي وش بقى لكِ من السوء كله*
*والا سجن وفيه نصب وتهريب مخدرات خوش فندق صراحة..*
*وحسبي الله على الارهابيين اللي يقتلوا باس ابرياء غرضهم قضاء واجب وهو زيارة الامام الحسين عليه السلام*
*ي**لا بلاوي الدنيا ماتخلص وخصوصاً مع اللي يعرفوا يقتلوا حالهم وينتحروا بطرق شتى..*
*الله يبعدنا ويبعدكم عن كل مكروه بحق محمد وآل محمد*
*ابوطارق ..شمعة تحترق*
*لكما كل الشكر على الاخبار المتنوعه*
*الله يعطيكم الف عااافيه*
*دمتما بعين الله*

----------


## ابو طارق

*كوالالمبور (رويترز) -*

* ابتكرت شركة ماليزية آلة تقول انها ستساعد المسلمين في الوضوء دون الافراط في اهدار المياه.*
*وهذه الالة المزخرفة الخضراء مزودة بمجسات وأحواض للحد من استهلاك المياه اثناء الوضوء. وهناك أكثر من 1.7 مليار مسلم في العالم معظمهم في افريقيا والشرق الاوسط حيث تشح امدادات المياه.*
*وتعتمد الشركة الماليزية (ايه ايه سي ئي) على الدول الغنية في هاتين المنطقتين لشراء هذا الابتكار الذي سيكون في المتناول في الاشهر الستة المقبلة بتكلفة تتراوح بين ثلاثة الاف واربعة الاف دولار للجهاز الواحد.*
*وقال أنتوني جوميز رئيس الشركة للصحفيين لدى طرح المنتج في العاصمة الماليزية "الاقتصاد في استخدام المياه هو الدافع للناس لاعتماد هذا النظام بدلا من الطرق التقليدية التي تهدر الكثير من المياه."*
*وقال جوميز ان الالة التي يمكنك من خلالها ايضا الاستماع الى آيات القرآن المسجلة يبلغ طولها 1.65 متر وتستخدم 1.3 لتر من المياه فقط بالمقارنة بالطرق التقليدية التي عادة ما تنطوي على ترك صنابير المياه مفتوحة طوال فترة الوضوء.*
*وقال "اثناء الحج يستخدم مليونا مسلم 50 مليون لتر من المياه يوميا للوضوء. اذا استخدموا هذه الالة سيوفرون 40 مليون لتر يوميا."*
*واشار جوميز الى أن دبي ابدت اهتماما للحصول على الالة الجديدة لمطارها مضيفا أن تطوير الالة استغرق عامين بتكلفة 2.5 مليون دولار.*
*وتريد الشركة ايضا استهداف المساجد والمكاتب بنماذج جديدة يمكن ان تعلق على الحائط.*
*ولدى المسلمون في ماليزيا التي تقطنها اغلبية مسلمة مشاعر متضاربة ازاء التكنولوجيا العالية وايضا ازاء الاسعار والابتكارات.*
*وقال موظف يدعى امين الدين لرويترز "الفكرة جيدة وتتناسب مع تعاليم الاسلام ولكن المياه في هذا البلد رخيصة لذا فان استخدام هذه الالة غير مفيد."*
*ولكن سائحا من سنغافورة المجاورة التي تعاني من قلة امدادات المياه قال ان الالة ستساعد في الحفاظ على الموارد الطبيعية.*
*وقال ازمان محمد نور "لا شيء مستحيل. نجرب بالطبع المنتجات الجديدة التي يمكنها انقاذ البشرية وانقاذ الطبيعة."*

----------


## شمعه تحترق

رجل بزي امرأة يصعد حافلة طالبات ويهددهن إن اعتدين على  ابنته



أصيبت طالبات المدرسة الثانية لتحفيظ القرآن بالرياض بالخوف والهلع بعد أن صعد رجل  يرتدي زياً نسائياً – وفق رواية الطالبات- لحافلتهن أثناء وقوفها لإنزال إحدى  الطالبات، ليوبخهن ويهددهن إن تكرر منهن الاعتداء على ابنته. 


وتحدث أولياء  أمور الطالبات اللائي كن في الحافلة، مؤكدين حدوث الواقعة, وأن بناتهم فزعن من  المشهد, مطالبين بالتحقيق في الموضوع .

 
ونقل أولياء الأمور روايات متطابقة لبناتهم اللائي كن في الحافلة عن تفاصيل  الحادثة، حيث توقفت الحافلة لإنزال إحدى الطالبات أمام منزلها، والتي طلبت من  السائق الانتظار لبعض الوقت، وبعد قليل عادت الطالبة إلى الحافلة وصعد معها رجل بزي  نسائي وفي يده عقال، وأخذ يسأل عن طالبات محددات بالاسم سبق أن تشاجرن مع ابنته،  وحينما لم يجبه أحد توعد الطالبات بأنه لن يرحم أي واحدة تسيء إلى ابنته مستقبلاً،  ثم نزل من الحافلة. وقالت الطالبات - طبقاً لرواية بعض أولياء أمورهن- إن رجلاً  ثانياً كان ينتظر بجانب الحافلة ومعه سلاح "ناري" .

و عن  كيفية جزم الطالبات بأن الذي صعد للحافلة رجل، قالوا إن بناتهم لاحظن عليه خشونة  الصوت، وضخامة الجسم، إضافة إلى أن ابنته حينما صعدت به إلى الحافلة طالبت الطالبات  بالستر وقالت لهن "تغطّوا يا بنات"، وهذا دليل آخر.

مديرة المدرسة  قالت" إن  الموضوع لا يستدعي كل هذا التصعيد"، مؤكدة أنها علمت بالقصة من السائق الذي لم تكن  روايته متطابقة مع رواية الطالبات، مشيرة إلى أنها ستشكل لجنة للتحقيق في الموضوع، وستتخذ في ضوء نتائجه القرارات المناسبة، ورفضت الخوض في  التفاصيل قبل التحقيق.

وعند سؤالها عما إذا كانت ستبلغ الجهات الأمنية بالحادثة، فقالت ربما نبلغ  إدارة التربية والتعليم إن استدعى الأمر، لكننا لن نبلغ الجهات الأمنية، وبإمكان  أولياء الأمور اللجوء إليها إن أرادوا.

مو كأن هالسالفه قاعده تتكرر  :bigsmile:  مستحلين الشباب بإقتحام باصات البنات

----------


## ملكة سبأ

الله يعطيكم العافيه شمعة  ـ الوالد ابو طارق .


منهم عشره محكومين بالقصاص  :weird:  يعني هذول متفائلين !!

والا يمكن ناوين يتوظفوا في الآخره  :toung: 

هدول يالغلا فعلا  متفائلين ولا تنسي ان الحبيب  المصطفى  صلى الله عليه وآله قال (اطلبو العلم من المهد إلى اللحد )  .
وما في حد يعلم وين ومتى يموت حتى وغن كان محكوم بالإعدام (لعل الله يحدث بعد ذالك امرا .) صدق الله العظيم 

اذكر على سبيل المثال سمير قنطار  وقبل ان يسعى حزب الله في  تحريره  من سجون إسرائل  فهل كان يأمل في الخروج منها وقد عاش فيها ربع قرن 26  عام  .رغم ذالك طلب سمير القنطار متابعة دراسته العليا في جامعة خاصة موجودة في إسرائيل، ولكن  إدارة السجن رفضت طلبه معتبرة أنه لا يمكنه الدراسة إلا في جامعة عبرية كي تراقب  مضمون المواد  فتابع  دراسة الماجستير في مادة "الديمقراطية " وتجاوز  العقبات التي وضعتها مديرية السجون . هل رأيتي غاليتي شمعة كيف بطموح الأنسان ان يرتقي به ولا تحده حدود  السجون ولا غيرها .
                   ****************************
يسرق كاميرا قيمتها 50 ألفا ويبيعها بـ 200 ريال

اما هذا فينطبق  عليه المثل ( اللي ما يعرف الصقر يشويه )

----------


## ملكة سبأ

*أميركية طعنت "صاحبها" لأنه بدّل القناة أثناء متابعتها

اللي نعرفه ان سن الأربعين سن النضج في هذه الأمريكية ما نشوف إلا الطيش والتهور  اللهم احفظنا .

**قاتل آسيويتين وقع في شر أعماله والقي القبض عليه بالاردن*
*
(بشر القاتل بالقتل ولو بعد حين )
الوالد ابو طارق عساك عالقوة دوم 

*

----------


## ملكة سبأ

تستر على ساحر في سكن المسجد
52 مقطعاً جنسياً في جوال إمام مسجد بجدة


كشف أحد مراكز هيئات جدة عن تورط إمام وخطيب سعودي بأحد الجوامع شرق جدة في قضايا  سحر وشعوذة، وتستر على ساحر في سكن المسجد، واحتواء ذاكرة هاتفه النقال على 52  مقطعا جنسيا.
ووفقا لتقرير أعده الزميل حسن السلمي ونشرته "الوطن"، قالت مصادر  مطلعة بهيئة الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر وشرطة جدة إن قصة الكشف عن تورط خطيب  الجامع الذي يعمل معلما للتربية الإسلامية بإحدى مدارس جدة الابتدائية جاءت بالصدفة  أثناء تنفيذ الهيئة لخطة محكمة ألقت خلالها القبض على ساحر "سوداني" كان ينوي  استلام مبلغ مالي من مواطن مقابل عمل سحر كان قد أبلغ الهيئة عنه.
وكشفت المصادر  عن أن الساحر "السوداني" تلقى اتصالا أثناء التحفظ عليه بمقر مركز الهيئة من قبل  مواطن يطلب مساعدته في سحر امرأة متزوجة، وقام بطمأنة الساحر بأن لديه ساحرا آخر من  جنسية عربية على كفالته، وأنه يساعده في القراءة على الناس بالمسجد، وأنه يرغب في  تطليق امرأة من زوجها، وجعلها تتعلق به، وقام بإعطاء الساحر السوداني اسمه، واسم  أمه، واسم المرأة المراد سحرها، واسم أمها وزوجها، وتم الاتفاق بينهما على إعداد  السحر، وتحديد المال، واللقاء بأحد شوارع جدة، وأن جميع تفاصيل هذه القضية تم  تسجيلها حرفيا لمواجهته بها قضائيا.
وأوضحت المصادر أن محضر القبض الذي أدانت  فيه هيئة جدة هذا الخطيب تضمن مسايرة الساحر السوداني، ونقله إلى مكان لقاء الخطيب  الذي تم تحديده على مسمع من رجال الهيئة، برفقة عسكري واثنين من الأعضاء، وتم القبض  عليه، وحاول مقاومة الهيئة إلا أنه رضخ أخيرا للأمر الواقع، ورصدت بحوزته تأشيرة  فيزا جديدة لساحره المسافر، وذاكرة هاتف نقال تحوي 52 مقطعا جنسيا إضافة إلى  صورته.
وأكد مسؤول بالهيئة أن الشخص الذي تم القبض عليه يعمل إماما وخطيبا لجامع  كبير بأحد أحياء شرق جدة، ويمارس أعمال الرقية الشرعية بنفس المسجد، ويساعده في هذه  المهنة عامل من جنسية عربية على كفالة والدته، يسكن بسكن المسجد، وأن الهيئة تلقت  في فترة سابقة عدة بلاغات من مواطنين يتهمون هذا العامل بأعمال سحر وشعوذة داخل سكن  المسجد، وأن جميع المضبوطات تمت إحالتها مع المتهمين إلى أحد مراكز الشرطة التي يقع  في نطاق عملها كل من مركز الهيئة والجامع الذي يؤم المصلين به المتهم  السعودي.
من جانبه، قال الناطق الإعلامي بشرطة جدة إن مركز شرطة الجامعة تلقى  هذه القضية، وأجرى بها التحقيقات اللازمة، وأطلق المتهم الذي ذكرت الهيئة أنه إمام  وخطيب أحد المساجد بكفالة حضورية لحين انتهاء التحقيقات اللازمة، وإن كامل ملف  القضية أحيل إلى هيئة التحقيق والادعاء العام الجهة المختصة باستكمال التحقيقات  تمهيدا لإحالة القضية إلى المحكمة، وإصدار الحكم اللازم بها.

----------


## ملكة سبأ

والدها يريد زواجها بالثالث "مرغمة"  وليس لها خيار آخر
صرخة فتاة : طليقي يهددني بالماء المغلي وقتلي بالرشاش إذا  تزوجت غيره 


اتهمت مطلقة طليقها بتهديدها بإلقاء الماء  المغلي عليها ليحرق جلدها, وقتلها بالرشاش إذا تجرأت وتزوجت بغيره. وقالت "ع م" إن  طليقي يستغل فترة العدة ويأتي متسلحاً برشاشه ويدخل المنزل ويبات فيه, ويهددني في  كل لحظة بأنه سيقتلني ثم ينتحر بعد تنفيذ القتل.


وعن قصة زواجها من  طليقها قالت: هذه الزيجة الثانية, فقد تزوجت بحكم العادات القبلية مرغمة من ابن  عمي, ولم أكن أطيقه, ولا أريد الزواج منه, ولكن أجبرني والدي على الزواج, الذي  انتهى بالفشل, وطلقت منه.


وبمجرد انتهاء العدة زوجني والدي لابن عمي  الآخر, وأنا مكرهة تماماً, وكنت أريد التفكير بعض الوقت ثم أقرر هل أتزوج أم لا؟,  ولكن والدي لا يسمع لأحد, فأنا مرغمة على الزواج من أبناء العمومة, ضمن ضحايا  التحجير القبلي على بنات الأسرة.


وبعد أن تزوجته مرغمة بدأ يسيء معاملتي  مهدداً إياي بالطلاق في كل لحظة, ولما كنت لا أريده طلبت منه أن يطلقني, وفعلاً  طلقني ولكن كأنه لم يطلق فهو يأتي إلي المنزل وينام عندنا طبعاً بحكم العادات  القبلية, وعندما علم بأني مصممة ألا أعود إليه قام بتهديدي بالقتل وفعلاً سكب علي  الماء المغلي وفعلاً أصبح ينام عندنا بالمنزل بالرشاش ويقول إن انتهت العدة ولم  تعودي سأقتلك وأقتل نفسي, والغريب في الأمر أن والدي جاء إلي وقال جاءك عريس ليراك  حتى عند انتهاء عدتك ستتزوجينه وحدد والدي مهري بـ 80 ألفاً وتسلم منه 10 آلاف  ووالدتي وافقت عليه على الفور.


وعند سؤال لها لماذا لم تشكين طليقك أو  والدك للجهات الخاصة حتى تحكم بينكم؟ قالت لا أستطيع أن أشكو والدي ولا ابن عمي أنا  لا أريد أن أتزوج وللأسف أنا مسيرة وليس لي خيار في أي زواج تزوجته.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

شذااوي ..







> لا خربت الدنيا خلاص ..




اما خربت .. خربت وماعادت تنعاش

خلاص اذا تزودها في الخراب  :toung:  اني بشيل قشي وبروح دنيا ثانيه << بالناقص  :bigsmile:  فكه مني

شذااوي يعافيك حبيبتي ويسلمك

تدووم لي هالطله ياارب

----------


## شمعه تحترق

ملووكه ..





> الله يعطيكم العافيه شمعة  ـ الوالد ابو طارق .
> 
> 
>  منهم عشره محكومين بالقصاص  يعني هذول متفائلين !!
> 
>  والا يمكن ناوين يتوظفوا في الآخره 
> 
>  هدول يالغلا فعلا  متفائلين ولا تنسي ان الحبيب  المصطفى  صلى الله عليه وآله قال (اطلبو العلم من المهد إلى اللحد )  .
>  وما في حد يعلم وين ومتى يموت حتى وغن كان محكوم بالإعدام (لعل الله يحدث بعد ذالك امرا .) صدق الله العظيم 
> ...



وجهة نظر ياعمري  :bigsmile:  وكلام منطقي وينحط عالراس 

بس موقاادره اتحملهم يذاكروا وهم محكومين اعدااام يااناااس  :toung:  احسها فضاوه

يعني من وين يجيهم نفس للحفظ كيف اصلا يقدروا  :weird: 

يالله ماعلينا  :toung: 






> تستر على ساحر في سكن المسجد
> 52 مقطعاً جنسياً في جوال إمام مسجد بجدة



ابتدت تطلع فضايح الكوكو  وروايح افعالهم  الشينه الكل يشمها  :bigsmile:  عساهم بهالحال وأردى






> والدها يريد زواجها بالثالث "مرغمة"  وليس لها خيار آخر
>  صرخة فتاة : طليقي يهددني بالماء المغلي وقتلي بالرشاش إذا  تزوجت غيره



 :evil:  هذا ابوها شكله متونس على تطليقها وتزويجها شغلته بس يجمع في هالمهر .


يسلموو حبيبتي على هالجهود

لاخلا ولاعدم منك

----------


## شمعه تحترق

طقس القطيف في هذه الساعه 10 و55 دقيقه مسائا ً:

درجة الحراره / 21 مئويه

نسبة الرطوبه / 64 %

سرعة الرياح / 0 كم / ساعه

الرؤيه / 16 كم

----------


## شمعه تحترق

رئيس كلية البنات بجامعة مصرية ينزع نقاب طالبة بالقوة



أقدم رئيس كلية البنات بجامعة مصرية على نزع النقاب بالقوة من على وجه إحدى  الطالبات أثناء أدائها الامتحان.

ونقلت صحيفة مصرية عن الطالبة "إنني أثناء  أدائي الامتحان فوجئت بالدكتور ، وهو ينتزع النقاب من على وجهي".

وأكدت  الطالبة أن هذه الفعل من جانب وكيل الكلية أصابها "بحالةٍ من التوتر والذعر بسبب  المفاجأة، وهو ما دفعني للبكاء طوال فترة الامتحان".

وأعربت الطالبة عن  استغرابها الشديد للفعل الذي أقدم عليه وكيل الكلية، مؤكدةً أنها لم تكن الطالبة  الوحيدة التي ترتدي النقاب في اللجنة، كما أنها لم يكن لها سابق معرفة  به.

ولفتت إلى أن وكيل الكلية "نبه على مراقب اللجنة إذا عاد ووجدني لبست  نقابي سيتم مجازاته".

----------


## نبراس،،،

شوووكرا لجميع المراسلين في هذه الشبكه 
تحياتي لكم جميعا

----------


## شمعه تحترق

سمكة كبيرة تثير هلع مرتادي شاطئ الجبيل

أثارت سمكة ذات حجم كبير الهلع في نفوس مرتادي شاطئ محافظة الجبيل بعد أن ظهرت فجأة  بالقرب من الشاطئ. وقال أحد مرتادي الشاطئ إن السمكة ظهرت فجأة بالقرب من الشاطئ ولم تتسبب بأذى  لأي احد , حيث ظهرت فجأة ومن ثم عاودت الاختفاء . 
 يذكر أن دوريات حرس الحدود الساحلية برأس تنورة رصدت في الأسبوع الماضي حوتاً  ضخماً  نافقاً يبلغ طوله 12 متراً على الشاطئ قرب مرفأ القوارب التابع لأرامكو برأس  تنورة كما رصدت الدوريات بقطاع سلوى حوتاً بطول 18 مترا قبل عدة أشهر ظهر في خليج  سلوى ,  حيث قامت بإبلاغ الصيادين والمتنزهين بأخذ الحيطة والحذر وعدم الاقتراب من  مكان ظهور الحوت حفاظا على سلامتهم .

 :weird: مادري اشصاير في البلد مره حيوانات غريبه تظهر للناس

ومره حيتان واسماك كبيره وتثير الهلع

ومره زلازل ومره سيول .. هذا غير الاجرام والسرقات اللي بزياده 

والامراض تهل على العالم زي المطر اشكااال وارناق  :toung:  كلمة سمعتها من جدتي رحمة الله عليها << ارناق للي مايعرفها 

يعني (انواع.. أو اصناف  متعدده) هالكلمه متداوله في اللهجه العواميه .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

نبرااس ..

الشكر لتواصلك خيي

لاعدمنا هالطله ياارب

مووفق لكل خير

يوفقك ربي

----------


## ليلاس

*الله يعطيييييييك العااافية غناااتي ..*


*لا خلا ولا عدم ..*

----------

